# Blue Max chainsaws/ anybody have a opinion?



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

Doing a routine ebay search for good used Homelite saws i came across a new Blue Max saw that comes with a 14" and 20" combo for $150.it got good reviews and people seem to like it. I know and understand this saw is made in China. I just thought it may be a good thread!


----------



## stevecorio (Apr 19, 2012)

If you have ever held or looked over one in person they seem built cheap, really cheap! i guess if you cut up a whole tree or two before it takes a crap then i'd say you got your moneys worth


----------

